# Favorite caliber for deer hunting



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmm since I haven't seen a poll like this on here, just thought I'd toss one up. Of course, it won't be all inclusive, just putting up the calibers I can think of offhand, so will have an others section, feel free to put down another preferred choice. 
I'm thinking whitetails in mind, since they are generally found everywhere and thus the more commonly hunted species, however feel free to chime in with elk, moose, sitka, blacktail, mule, etc.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Poll does allow for multiple choices, btw.

Was raised on shotgun hunting, as there is no deer rifle season in NJ. Used to carry a Kmart 16ga, and later progressed to a Remington 870 chambered in 12ga.
Next year will be my new X-bolt in .270 Winchester  for chasing down whitetails in NY.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My model 88 Winchester in .308 has handled every thing from Javelina to Elk for me over the past 47 years. The longest tracking job I ended up with was around 50 feet.

:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Anytime I've gone deer hunting it was with a 30-30 or 30-06. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I now own my MOM'S "Majic Rifle". This .308 chambered Ruger M-77 has been fired at game (Whitetail, Black Bear, and North Cape Caribou) a total of 9 times. It has take 7 animals, and NEVER missed... Maybe my Mom's just a damn good shot... She had to shoot one of her caribou twice, as it was RUNNING and took the first round through the liver. The second round took the shoulder, and it went one more step. The only other time she required 2 shots was a whitetail that was hit, went about 20 yards and laid down. It was quite convinced it was not dead yet, when she arrived upon it, and it stood up on three legs. One more through the ribs finished that...

2 caribou, (one with a 56" spread in the main beams, in VELVET).
1 black bear
5 whitetail deer...

9 shots...

I guess good shooting is in the genes...

Dad's no slouch, since he took at least 30 whitetails, 1 caribou, 2 black bears, and hundreds of small critters in his time... But his squeeze/kill-ratio doesn't match Mom's... LOL Dad used a 243, and a 30-06 for most of his. A few with the 870 leaning in the corner of my closet.

Jeff


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

*Deer Caliber?*

Similar to HG's, the cartridge you know is going to hit where you aim and are comfortable shooting. I have taken deer with 30-06, .308, 7MM, 270, 25-06, .54 muzzleloader, 12 Gauge and archery. Out of all these it boils down to what you can shoot accurately, knowing where the bullet hits at (X) yards and your competency in accurately shooting the firearm.:smt023


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

A little retraction here. 

I would not condone shooting a deer with a .22 caliber rifle or pistol. Keep with in the limits of you local Department of Fish & Game, Natural Resources, etc. But of the calibers listed in the above poll it comes down to knowing your firearm and its capacities.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I've used a 30-30, 30-06 and .270 win for deer. Never actually taken one, though...seems whenever I go only the does show...and when I get a doe tag they all go somewhere else :smt076

I like my .270 the best, though. My 30-06 is a pump, and I don't care much for that in a hunting rifle. The .270 is a bolt gun, and is VERY accurate. Recoil isn't too bad, either.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

.308 bar and my .270


----------



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

I use a .35 remington and i love it..but just recently purchased a 30.06 and so far soo good..Only thing is ive only been out 2 times do too some family problems..So next year Ill have to make up some time in the woods..


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Throught the years... 20 ga, 16 ga, 12 ga, 45-70 6.5 jap, .50 BP, 32-20 (an yes it does fine thank you) and i got a 30-30 this year. Of them all, I tend to reach for the NEF 45-70 single shot 9 times outa ten.


----------



## Mossyhorns (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a 270 win, a 243, and a 30-30 that I use for whitetail deer, I take the 30-30 more times than not and have killed my fair share of deer with it. I like the 270 for fields or powerlines with longer shots. I do not particularly like the 243 for deer, but it was a gun that my wife's late father had and we inherited it.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

6.5x55 here. Not a frequent deer hunter, but a reloader. 140gr A-Max


----------



## archer39 (Nov 27, 2008)

i shot the majority of my deer with my .270, but have killed others with the 30-30. Currently use my bolt action 12 gauge because rifles are not allowed where i hunt now.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My Bow, but before that (20 or so years ago) 30.06


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

30.06 gets my vote
:smt023


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

interesting side note I was hunting this november with my browning 30-06 abolt apparently I somehow knocked my scope out and wound up hitting a doe in the backbone I was amazed at the damage the exit wound was unbelievable


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

I love the 308 and 270.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

with a Rifle I have a 30 30 (Winchester Mod. 94) But I also like going with a Ruger Super Redhawk with a 9.5" bbl chambered in 44 mag.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I like .308 it works most any game in North America. Lots of loads, weights and bullet types to choose from. Here is my hunting rifle. Yes, I do hunt with it. AR-10 in .308


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

When I did hunt when I was younger (almost getting shot by some jackass ended that for me) I used a .30-06 when went to VT and 12 gauge in MA.


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

7mm mag for me.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I hunt with my Ruger No.1 7mm mag. My wife loves her S&W 1500 .25-06. I got the 7mm because I think its big enough for anything in the states but still not overkill for mule deer.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

got to love a 270


----------



## eastlandb1 (Apr 26, 2009)

30.06 will take anything in Mississippi. Robert


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

.30-30

I will be getting a .30-06 this year. 

I'm embarassed to admit it, I'm the world's most unsuccessful hunter except when it comes to birds. I love to hunt quail and doves and my old Remmy 1100 has been my constant compainion.


----------



## Two 10's (May 13, 2009)

280 TC 16" pistol


----------



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

My favorite hunting rifle is a very accurate custom 7mm Remmington Magnum that all of my best whitetails were taken with. I also have a Remmington Model 788 in .243 Winchester (too light for deer in my humble opinion) and a Ruger bolt action 30-06 a great cartridge. However, a good friend and hunting buddy carries a custom lightweight chambered in 270 Weatherby with 140 grain Nosler Ballistic Tips. This is possibly the ultimate whitetail rifle, at least of the rifles that i've seen firsthand. Great downrange energy, superb accuracy, light recoil and from 200 yards and closer it's absolutely lights out.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

125 gr. Muzzy broadhead. Easton shafts. :mrgreen:


----------



## rmocarsky (May 8, 2009)

*7.62 x 39*

Ever seen the exit wound produced by a 7.62 x 39 hollow point at a shot under 75 yards?

About the size of a golf ball. Honest.

It is one of my favorites launched by a SKS paratrooper model. Sweet little stalking piece.

Rmocarsky


----------



## Mcox (Jun 24, 2009)

any one got some pics of their deer guns?


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

No pics, not yet, but just picked up a remington 700 in .308...i'm in love.


----------



## hunter27 (Jul 7, 2009)

I enjoy deer hunting a lot more when using my bow, so I chose other.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kyle1337 said:


> No pics, not yet, but just picked up a remington 700 in .308...i'm in love.


Little bit of overkill for whitetail!!! LOL

That caliber will sure :numbchuck: the hell out of a deer though!!


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

12GA normally but i went once with my Baby Eagle 40. didnt find anything tho


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I only wish I could use a rifle, I live in Ohio, where you have to use a shotgun. So I spend big $ on Hornady SST slugs and I can still drop a deer in its tracks from 150+ yards.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

jump15vc said:


> 12GA normally but i went once with my Baby Eagle 40. didnt find anything tho


That's because you probably should not be hunting with a Baby Eagle .40.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

sorry didnt read the tread title, just saw hunting, i havent gone deer hunting with the 40, i was looking for something smaller that day


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

jump15vc said:


> sorry didnt read the tread title, just saw hunting, i havent gone deer hunting with the 40, i was looking for something smaller that day


Is there _anywhere_ that you can_ legally_ hunt _anything_ with a .40 semi auto? Here in Ohio, there is not.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

falchunt said:


> Is there _anywhere_ that you can_ legally_ hunt _anything_ with a .40 semi auto? Here in Ohio, there is not.


In FL all centerfire rifle and pistol cartridges are legal, as long as they are used to hunt migratory birds. No military ball ammo is legal for deer as well as rimfire cartridges.

http://pub.jfgriffin.com/doc/jfgriffin/09FLHD/2009051801/


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

That is quite surprising... If only Ohio was that passive on what you shoot. Here you're lucky if you can use a rifle to hunt whatever game you are after.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm pretty well sold on the .308 as the best all around chambering, but lately I've been tinkering with a .25-06 in a Handi Rifle that I will eventually give to my grandson. A hand loader can easily make it be a varmint gun, or a great deer rifle. It's good.


----------



## tedtf (Sep 5, 2009)

270 Win for open country - 30/30 for thick woods hunting.


----------



## Bear Bait (Sep 8, 2009)

Because of the 1000 lb bears I carry 375 H&H It goes through a blacktail like a rocket!!!:smt033


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

I shotgun deer hunt. I can only use slugs.


----------



## Brian T (Jun 30, 2009)

Where I go hunting its for bull moose and white tails so i have my trusty browning a-bolt in 30-06 with 180 gr. bullets and everybody in my cabin has the same so we all use the same ammo. 30-06 is lots of fire power and cheap and easy to find. can't go wrong with it.
Brian


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

The 25-06 has been my go to gun for whitetails here in Pa for many years , infact long before Remington decided to make it a factory chambering.It has never let me down.


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

All the mulies I have shot with my .243 have dropped and were dead when I got to 'em.


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

30.06 drops them every time. If you get them in the neck its definately a downed deer.


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

since you said calibers i said muzzleloading but my true love is my compound bow...dont get my wrong i love guns in general but nothing can take the place of the good ol stick and string for hunting deer!


----------



## blueball (Dec 24, 2009)

i would rather shoot 1 with my bow,but if it doesn`t work out.once gun season opens my 300win always seems to do the job


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

12 gauge slug.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I voted other for (7.62x54R soft tip)


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

30-30 :smt1099


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

12 gauge slug or 357 remington max in handgun.


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

100 gr bullet in .243


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

For deer .30.06 is my favorite...


----------



## Wolvee (Mar 18, 2010)

sub sonic .22lr?? lol


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

*270*

270 for sure!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've changed my mind since first replying to this thread. 

I've gotten two deer with two shots from my .30-06, in a brand new (never fired, perfect finish) 1964 Model 70 Winchester that I ran across, a few months back. So, how could I not love the .30-06?


----------



## Springfield Armory (Jan 20, 2011)

I dont know about a favorite,but i did take a deer once with my 1911.It ran through my friends yard,he was like "Shoot it!!"

I shot it in the head,a nice little 4 point.


----------



## 12ptdroptine (Feb 20, 2011)

I live and hunt in the great state of Illinois... The reason I consider it great is because of the whitetail population and size. The gun law's here are awful. We can hunt them with Shotgun Muzzeloader and certain handgun's. I picked my favorite gun of all for the performance. It is a Savage.50 smokeless muzzeloader that I have replaced the barrel with a custom PacNor.45 a Bell & Carlson Duramax stock. Repillared and bedded. A Leupold 3.5X10 sit's atop of her. It is the most accurate gun you can imagine. I shoot a 200gr SST with a harvester light blue sabot sitting on top of 62 gr of H4198. This gets me 2700fps and sub moa out to 200 yds.. And further I am sure just havent got to shoot it further yet. Yep this is my version of a 30-06 muzzeloader! best group I have gotten thus far is 1.25" at 200 yds. Sighted in 1.5" high at 100 and hit's 2.5" low at 200 yds It took a while to get it all done. But she is well worth the effort. 
Drop


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

12ptdroptine said:


> best group I have gotten thus far is 1.25" at 200 yds.


That's unbelievable.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Depending on which side of the channel I hunt on, mainland I use a 7x57 Mauser. If I go over to the islands where things hunt you back, then I'll carry a .30-06 at a minimum. I just built a .338-06 that I'm digging to try out on black bear too.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Didn't see either of my favorites for deer listed. But I'd go with the 35 Rem or 35 Whelen (The Hammer of Thor)


----------



## sully (Sep 17, 2011)

Marlin 1895 45/70 or 444 Marlin -- Marlin 1894 in .44 mag. -- Marlin 1894C in .357 Magnum (_very cooool_) --peep sights only....


----------



## sully (Sep 17, 2011)

Bisley said:


> That's unbelievable.


wow...


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

10 years of marriage to my wife last year she bought me a wetherby 300 mag for Christmas first gun she ever bought me and it sure was a wonderful present not only can I use it for Deer but Elk, Moose, moutain goat, big horn sheep. I love it just gotta get used to the high dollar ammo tho but I'm really pleased with it.

JBarL


----------



## Ghost270 (Sep 18, 2011)

My main hunting rifle is a Remington 700 chambered in .270 WIN. That's all the gun I need around my neck of the woods, and it has never failed me. 

My father has used a .25-06 for the last 35 years, and he's deadly with it. Flat shooting and extremely accurate, it's a great cartridge for any animal in Texas. 

I'd be happy with either of these calibers.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

.270 130 gr. Get er done.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the 7mm-08 myself. I think it is a good match with White Tail sized game. Good bullet weights with fairly flat shooting. JMHO.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

My three deer rifles that see the most time in the field are my FN mauser 30-06, Ruger M77 270WSM and most recently Ruger Hawkeye in 35 Whelen.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

.45-70 in 1895 guide gun. 6.5 jap. 30-30


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

I started out with a Smith & Wesson .243 but recently I moved up to a Ruger .270 and love it but its hard to not love the old faithful .243.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

30-06.

There can be only one.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Never mind, I forgot I answered!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Never mind, I forgot I answered!


I've given three different answers, myself, since 2008.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

I love my browning x-bolt 300wm but 1/2 the time when my daughter is in school I carry her ruger hawkeye compact 7mm-08. Its just such a handy little gun and shoots moa out to 300 yards.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Bisley said:


> I've given three different answers, myself, since 2008.


I may have also (I didn't retread the whole thread) but this time it was 3 posts above my post!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

over all favorite is a .308 but in the brush of NC mountians a marlin 336-T in .35 rem. is real good.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

This post makes me sad. I don't get out Deer Hunting enough... When I do I use a 12 gauge shotgun, Double Barrel


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a Winchester Model 94 that my maternal grandfather bought when he immigrated to this great country from what is now Hungary in the 1920's. The gun looks like it just came off the rack. I haven't knocked down a lot of deer with it but it brings back a lot of memories just taking it out in the woods.


----------



## jennifersmith (Dec 14, 2012)

I use .308 caliber probably for deer hunt.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I prefer the 30-06 for deer.....because I do thats why. I own a couple 30-06 and have a pile of bullets. Most of the deer I have taken in the past 10 years have been with a Mathews of one variety or another and a Slick Trick tipped carbon beman spined at 400. 

CG


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

32 Winchester Special.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I love the 308, but I have killed more deer with the 30.06. I'm voting for the 06!


----------



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

No question, my 30-06, because of its versatility for large game, including deer.

Most of my buddies are die-hard .308 guys, also an excellent choice.

If i'm brush hunting some years have even used my winchester 30-30 model 94 lever, with no scope, but need the game to be really close proximity, like 50 yards or even much less, and i always rest it on a tree branch if possible.

Missed more than i've hit with the 30-30, so thats why i usually rely on my Remington model 700 bolt, scoped with my Bushnell 4x12x40mm. :supz:
----
*NRA Member*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Oak, looks like the tool for the job. Hard to beat an accurate .308 with a steady hand on the trigger. Looks like you didn't skimp on the optics.
Goldwing


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have been hunting white tail with my 30-30 since I was 12 years old and hasn't failed me yet!


----------



## EmperorMA (Nov 19, 2014)

I have never shot a whitetail. However, I've taken mule deer, blacktail deer, pronghorn and/or elk with all the following:

.25-06
.260 Rem
6.5 x .284
.270 Win
.270 Weatherby Magnum
7mm-08
.284 Win
7mm Rem Mag
7mm Weatherby Magnum
.308 Win
.30-06
.300 Weatherby Magnum
.338 Win Mag

If I were to hunt whitetail, I'd more than likely choose the .260 Rem or the 7mm-08. Both have plenty of power, are deadly and have extremely low recoil. In fact, they are probably perfect for just about all deer hunting anywhere in North America.

If I had to hunt mule deer (or the occasional pronghorn) in open country, no question a .25-06 would get the nod.

One rifle for all deer and an occasional elk would be either a .270 Win or .308 Win. They are about as powerful as I can go without noticing recoil.

I listed my favorite as .270 Win. So much history and such great performance. And ... it's still sexy after all those years. ;-)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

EmperorMA said:


> If I were to hunt whitetail, I'd more than likely choose the .260 Rem or the 7mm-08. Both have plenty of power, are deadly and have extremely low recoil. In fact, they are probably perfect for just about all deer hunting anywhere in North America.


I tend to agree. I've taken all of my whitetails with a .30-06, because I just like my old Model 70 and know exactly where the hand loaded bullet is going to go every time with a cold barrel. But, I stumbled upon a Remington R-25 (AR-10 platform) with a 7mm-08 upper, and bought it on a whim. It is a deadly round for feral hogs, and therefore any other medium to large sized game animal, and is a dream to shoot, recoil-wise. I've also heard great things about the .260 Rem, though I've never had an opportunity to play with one. I've never been sensitive to recoil, but there is no doubt that a light recoiling rifle is more pleasant to shoot a lot of rounds through, and we all expend more practice rounds than we fire at game animals.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

When I hunted, I shot a .270 or a 7mm mag. Mainly the .270. Here in AL that is all you really need. I also shot one deer with my uncle's custom Browning .280, which was really nice.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

I voted:

30-06

Muzzleloader 

Other

I've killed more deer wit a .243 than the rest combined but I always considered it to be a little light for big bodied deer. 

The last deer I killed, which was Sunday, was a medium sized 8-point that I killed using a .300 Blackout. 

Paul


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was just invited to hunt on 200 acres of prime Wisconsin Whitetail country and I have the place to myself. My gun is a Ruger all weather M77 stainless in .270 Winchester. I anticipate dropping a nice buck this Saturday on opening morning. If so I will post pics.

GW


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

30.06 is my goto gun. However I have friends in Arkanasa and there you can use Shotgun with Buckshot, rid eon horses and use dogs. Heck of a lot of fun that way. No getting up in the dark, climbing a tree, waiting for hours. Just go out in the late morning, mount up, ride to the tree line, and let the dogs bring the deer to you. Home in time for lunch.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Shotguns are for bird hunting and home defense. Get a rifle and take your deer in a more humane way, and you will get more pleasure from the whole hunting experience. I might have participated in a deer drive in my younger days, but I would not enjoy it, now.

Just my opinion, of course. Do whatever you think is best.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I really like my Rem Model 7 in 308 where I hunt here in Wisconsin a compact accurate rifle just makes a lot of sense. Bought the gun new 20yrs ago and even though I also have a 30-06 Rem 700 that I won at a D.U. banquet the 308 is the gun I use.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

I prefer my Bow 1st
Muzzleloader 2nd
.243 3rd


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I really can't hunt much recently because of health, but for most of my life I've shot whitetail, muleys, elk, and others with my favorite Ruger M77 in .270 Win. To me, 30-06, .308, 270 Win and other rounds of similar diameter using 30-06/308 family of brass are all so close it doesn't matter much. The Guns Digest and Outdoor Life writer Jack O'Connor got me started with .270 back in the 1960's so I've stuck to it most of the remaining years. Today, I'd probably go with .308 Winchester just because the rounds are so easy to find and I'd probably prefer a short action. Besides, I've given my last 270 to my son. 

I've hunted a lot of Florida deer with a Ruger Super Blackhawk 7 1/2" in 44 magnum and have been fairly successful. Also, during muzzle loading season, a CVA 50 caliber Hawken style has been fun.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I find 22LR perfectly adequate.

Oh, wait.

I thought you said "Beer Hunting"


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Browning BAR in .30/06. I've shot a couple dozen Whitetails and never had to chase one. My Son shot this four pointer last season with a Browning .30/06 X bolt. I tried a AR-15 with 62 Grain soft points. Not good. I found it about 1 1/2 miles away. Not fair to the Deer.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

As I have gotten older, my hunting opportunities have slowed way down, along with my energy levels. I still love it, and will still take advantage of good opportunities. But, I'm a little more logical about it than I was in my younger, more vigorous days. For example, it has finally occurred to me that preparation for hunting with a certain rifle takes about ten times (at the least) as much time and effort as the actual hunting, so I now use the rifles that I enjoy shooting the most, instead of the rifle that I consider to be 'The Hammer of Thor.' 

So, my old reliable Model 70 in .30-06 sits on the sideline a lot, in favor of an AR platform in 7mm-08, or an old Remington Model 600 Mohawk, in .243. Both are very accurate, and fun to practice with, so they just make good sense. Either one is more than capable of one shot kills on deer or hogs, so there is no 'down side.'


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

.243 for me...Good on coyotes also....But if i have my choice...My Bow or Black powder in that order.


----------



## SavayVosabi (Aug 17, 2019)

I have been fond of hunting for about 5 years. I shoot only from the bow, there is even a casino with a bow. The game is usually large but there are also hares. I like to go hunting in Canada, it's very beautiful and you can meet a bear. I wish everyone a great hunt.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

BAR .30/06 last Fall. Dropped in place. I've never had to chase one. I've tried other caliber's but always go back to the Browning.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

270 Winchester.... End of debate. Lol


----------



## DSTEGJAS (Mar 17, 2011)

There are not a lot of long shots here in Ohio. So the 44 magnum has been my go to caliber for a long time now. First with the T/C Contender with a 12" barrel. Now with a Marlin 1894 in 44 magnum. I have taken deer with shotguns, pistols and a bow. I have always gone back to the 44 magnum to take deer.

Jim


----------



## Hunter Shooter (Aug 22, 2019)

Does anyone use thermal scopes for hunting weapons? I was advised to buy one so it is easier to find a target. Who knows, tell me. I bought the Pulsar Core RXQ30V Thermal Riflescope on https://hikezone.org/best-thermal-scope if it matters. There are still thermal scopes reviews on this site. So, in theory, I made a good choice.


----------



## MikelyMaikup (Aug 24, 2019)

There are not a lot of long shots here in Ohio. So the 44 magnum has been my go to caliber for a long time now. First with the T/C Contender with a 12" barrel. Now with a Marlin 1894 in 44 magnum. I have taken deer with shotguns, pistols and a bow. I have always gone back to the 44 magnum to take deer.


----------



## CkahilSakir (Aug 27, 2019)

Hmmm since I haven't seen a poll like this on here, just thought I'd toss visit one up. Of course, it won't be all inclusive, just putting up the calibers I can think of offhand, so will have an others section, feel free to put down another preferred choice. 
I'm thinking whitetails in mind, since they are generally found everywhere and thus the more commonly hunted species, however feel free to chime in with elk, moose, sitka, blacktail, mule, etc.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have dropped deer with everything from a .556 to a 12 gauge slug. I have never had to go looking for a wounded deer. I guess if I had to pick a caliber it would be .270. My all time favorite .270 was a Browning BLR. It was light and quick handling, and beautiful. I miss that rifle.

GW


----------

